# UK thread - queen and country!



## trackred12

Not sure if we have one of these already, but i think we could use a dedicated thread for all the UK SAS'ers to chat.

Hopefully this won't die!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

well there's kind of one in I think... The support group section? But all anyone posts in there is the town/country/region they're living in lol.

I'm not a big royal family fan. >.> don't kill me (she has secret spies everywhere, I know)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

how many people have one of these?










I can't think of anything decent to talk about that's UK centric so cliche's (and perhaps more English than anything) will have to do for now


----------



## Johng1986

When Scotland goes independent, Does that mean i won't be allowed in this thread anymore??????????


----------



## trackred12

Hopefully we can get this into a proper chat thread with a few more people.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not a big royal family fan. >.> don't kill me (she has secret spies everywhere, I know)


sshh, they might hear you.



Johng1986 said:


> When Scotland goes independent, Does that mean i won't be allowed in this thread anymore??????????


Scots get free entry. Maybe.


----------



## trackred12

Persephone The Dread said:


> how many people have one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of anything decent to talk about that's UK centric so cliche's (and perhaps more English than anything) will have to do for now


Tetley > PG tips.

First few warm days of spring down here and suddenly everyone is walking around in shorts and vests. There's so much paleness on display everywhere and it isn't even hot.

Then again the only time i've not seen the uni rugby guys wearing shorts is when it was snowing. Even in December it would be short and a coat!


----------



## losteternal

Quite happy to be English born and bred (no hurricanes, droughts, volcanoes,tsunamis, earthquakes,landslides etc) I did have a monkey but he went to a good home in a charity shop.


----------



## losteternal

ps. anyone else watching London Marathon? I think its a great sporting event. Im far too old and fat to get involved but it must be such an achievement to take part and finish!


----------



## typemismatch

I'm not a royalist. One day Buckingham Palace will be a nice hotel. In the meantime, here are some cliffs.


----------



## trackred12

It's just a chat thread intended for people from the UK, calm down!


----------



## losteternal

Typemismatch - Zippy is a true British icon!
Edlem- some good points but I dont think its the queens fault. Im just glad I never had kids as there is no jobs now.


----------



## Fenren

losteternal said:


> Edlem- some good points but I dont think its the queens fault. Im just glad I never had kids as there is no jobs now.


Some good points? Sounded more like racist gibberish to me!









UK - :yay

I haven't been watching the Marathon btw, so what else are we going to "chat" about then? :| It's just started raining here.


----------



## totalloner

Yuk thread?


----------



## losteternal

Fenren said:


> Some good points? Sounded more like racist gibberish to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK - :yay
> 
> I haven't been watching the Marathon btw, so what else are we going to "chat" about then? :| It's just started raining here.


The job situation here is not good and things do seem bleak. Only jobs I can find is ten miles away to do 2 hours cleaning. I would end up with £4 after travel expenses. I hope things are better elsewhere but for me things are bleak.


----------



## renegade disaster

trackred12 said:


> yorkshire tea > Tetley > PG tips.




I like those monkey ads though, always raise a smile.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Johng1986 said:


> When Scotland goes independent, Does that mean i won't be allowed in this thread anymore??????????


I hope not I like Scotland, you have most of the mountains up there  I guess the thread could be changed to UK and Scotland. Though I don't see why people every where shouldn't be allowed to post here lol if they want to talk about the UK.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

totalloner said:


> Yuk thread?


Huh?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

losteternal said:


> The job situation here is not good and things do seem bleak. Only jobs I can find is ten miles away to do 2 hours cleaning. I would end up with Â£4 after travel expenses. I hope things are better elsewhere but for me things are bleak.


I'm not sure I could probably find something where I am but not in the area I would probably be looking for and I'm quite happy/want to move. I'm a bit of a nomad though.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Johng1986 said:


> When Scotland goes independent, Does that mean i won't be allowed in this thread anymore??????????


Without Scotland (and Wales) voting out the Conservatives becomes a lot harder. There is also a valid argument that without you guys the Conservatives would have dominated much of the political landscape of the 20th Century.

We need you guys more than ever I would say :hs


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## SambaBus

Waddup.


----------



## Johng1986

Paper Samurai said:


> Without Scotland (and Wales) voting out the Conservatives becomes a lot harder. There is also a valid argument that without you guys the Conservatives would have dominated much of the political landscape of the 20th Century.
> 
> We need you guys more than ever I would say :hs


We keep doing our bit to get those idiots out. You need to talk to your flag waving southern folk. You know the type who thought it was ok for thatcher to get a state sponsored ten million pound funeral. The Scots put more in to the UK economy than they take out, yet we still get treated like the annoying little brother, and insulted whenever london feels like it. Your correct about getting the torries out, sooner the better.


----------



## dal user

Finally, a proper thread for uk people, its good to know there are so many uk'ers here.

Anyone from manchester or the north west?


----------



## monotonous

Hail the queen of uk <3


----------



## dal user

Hail to the people of the uk, the ones who deserve the shout.


----------



## renegade disaster

Johng1986 said:


> Your correct about getting the torries out, sooner the better.


I think a lot of people are getting fed up with the tories tbh. with the way things are going cameron won't be pm after the next elections. (we can only hope anyway).


----------



## cricklewood

I'm increasingly annoyed of living in the UK. So much pompousness for me to bear.
It's becoming my life goal to acquire the means to emigrate.


----------



## Randomdood13

*Stereotypical weather small talk*


----------



## Soilwork

Sophistrysolipsist said:


> *Stereotypical weather small talk*


lol so true. It seems like you can't go one day here without someone moaning about the weather.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

-sigh- this thread has now become about politics, I'm out lol.

The weather, politics, how much everyone wants to move  not that I don't want to move either, but that's more for travel than a general dislike. Oh well, suppose it makes sense.


----------



## Charmander

My favourite Twitter page. <3


----------



## renegade disaster

Charmander said:


> My favourite Twitter page. <3


there was a britainloves trend on there about a year ago, retweeted these as I thought they were kind of funny/true.


----------



## dal user

the sense of humour over here is funny as ****


----------



## dal user

mark101 said:


> yup tories,north v south
> 
> zzzzzzz


it does my head in tbh

i think northerners and southerners are angry at each other equally to be fair

i have got a bit of an idea but i don't get why we are so hostile to each other lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Rich91 said:


> it does my head in tbh
> 
> i think northerners and southerners are angry at each other equally to be fair
> 
> i have got a bit of an idea but i don't get why we are so hostile to each other lol


It makes no sense to me either, I'm from the South (Bedfordshire) but I went to uni in Derby and met people from all over the midlands, North west and North East and other countries and got on with them fine. It is a shame.


----------



## dal user

mark101 said:


> Oh i know why,because we've got 'all the money and jobs'
> 
> yup life was just ****in grand on my council estate :|


tbh the south does have a lot more money than the north, it doesn't mean all you southerners are rich though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Charmander said:


> My favourite Twitter page. <3


lol I liked 'Being unable to turn and walk in the opposite direction without first taking out your phone and frowning at it'

also this: 'Staying in the same job forever to avoid any possible leaving speech scenario' is basically my greatest fear about getting a job, though I'm sure that could just as well fit with a very SA problems twitter. Hmm... Tempted to make one lol.


----------



## TheoBobTing

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I liked 'Being unable to turn and walk in the opposite direction without first taking out your phone and frowning at it'


Yeah, so true that one.:yes


----------



## dal user

Persephone The Dread said:


> It makes no sense to me either, I'm from the South (Bedfordshire) but I went to uni in Derby and met people from all over the midlands, North west and North East and other countries and got on with them fine. It is a shame.


the way it goes as i've heard we both (northerners and southerners) bash each other for the following things (i doubt most of these are even true but its what i've heard with my own two ears lol)

- some southerners think all northerners are either scroungers who are on the dole or work ****ty jobs

- some northerners think all southerners are stuck up posh pompous tory voting wankers

- apparently according to the prosperous south all those north of watford are 'inbred'

- to the northern pub go-er (again not all) southerners drink shandy lol

those are just a tiny amount of the things i've heard and seen people online say from both sides to be honest


----------



## Johng1986

Persephone The Dread said:


> -sigh- this thread has now become about politics, I'm out lol.
> 
> The weather, politics, how much everyone wants to move  not that I don't want to move either, but that's more for travel than a general dislike. Oh well, suppose it makes sense.


Would you like the topic of conversation to be about how someone is still a virgin at 40, or that some teenager can't talk to the girl they are "like totally crushing on". Or how about those threads that advocate assisted suicide? I'm not normally one to discuss politics, but i'd rather that than some of the ridiculous threads popping up in general discussion. I was hoping this thread could be for people of the uk to discuss what suffering SA is like in our community, cos we are all very like minded after all:um. Complaining a lot is for american children.


----------



## dal user

Johng1986 said:


> Would you like the topic of conversation to be about how someone is still a virgin at 40, or that some teenager can't talk to the girl they are "like totally crushing on". Or how about those threads that advocate assisted suicide? I'm not normally one to discuss polotics, but i'd rather that than some of the ridiculous threads popping up in general discussion. I was hoping this thread could be for people of the uk to discuss what suffering SA is like in our community, cos we are all very like minded after all:um. Complaining a lot is for american children.


haha i agree with that fully

this thread has kind of cheered me up


----------



## dal user

mark101 said:


> Tribalism at it's worst,maybe we should all be forced to move around the country and try life in vastly different areas all jumbled up.
> 
> We'd end up with some awesome new accents too lol


theres quite a few southerners where i live, mainly from london.

i don't mind anyone me its just those stuck up types who think they are above people.

there doesn't seem to be many people from manchester on here


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Johng1986 said:


> Would you like the topic of conversation to be about how someone is still a virgin at 40, or that some teenager can't talk to the girl they are "like totally crushing on". Or how about those threads that advocate assisted suicide? I'm not normally one to discuss polotics, but i'd rather that than some of the ridiculous threads popping up in general discussion. I was hoping this thread could be for people of the uk to discuss what suffering SA is like in our community, cos we are all very like minded after all:um. Complaining a lot is for american children.


You can talk about whatever you like lol, this is a free forum (well it's not at all, but you know, until a mod says it breaks rules or whatever.) I was just expressing my own annoyance at the topic lol, that's all. Not suggesting you stop or expecting you to.

'You need to talk to your flag waving southern folk.' That's what annoyed me more than anything. Maybe it's because I have no allegiance within the UK lol, so it bugs me when everyone's like 'THE SOUTH' and 'THE NORTH' ra ra ra I guess I've just seen how many of these conversations go both in real life and online. (not well)


----------



## trackred12

mark101 said:


> Tribalism at it's worst,maybe we should all be forced to move around the country and try life in vastly different areas all jumbled up.
> 
> We'd end up with some awesome new accents too lol


Agree, but i'm still proud of holding on to my nice southern accent no matter where i go 

Haha from VeryBritishProblems:



> Being told to enjoy your meal, flight, stay or birthday and replying "Thanks, you too!"


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mark101 said:


> Tribalism at it's worst,maybe we should all be forced to move around the country and try life in vastly different areas all jumbled up.
> 
> We'd end up with some awesome new accents too lol


I can't recommend for people to do this enough to be honest.


----------



## dal user

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can't recommend for people to do this enough to be honest.


can guarantee there would be a brawl though lol

i cant imagine say a yorkshireman and a bloke from somewhere like cornwall getting on lol


----------



## trackred12

Rich91 said:


> can guarantee there would be a brawl though lol
> 
> i cant imagine say a yorkshireman and a bloke from somewhere like cornwall getting on lol


Well Uni is the big melting pot, i've met all sorts of people from all over the UK. The only disagreements i think i've picked up on are private vs state.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

trackred12 said:


> Well Uni is the big melting pot, i've met all sorts of people from all over the UK. The only disagreements i think i've picked up on are private vs state.


This, I think uni is great because generally most people aren't from the town/city/wherever you are studying so everyone's the outsider. Perhaps it's easier because of that.


----------



## Randomdood13

What do people think the differences between people with SA here and say america?


----------



## trackred12

Sophistrysolipsist said:


> What do people think the differences between people with SA here and say america?


Honestly i think the American culture values extroverts more, so people with SA done there probably have it a little harder.


----------



## Milco

Britain is great.
I've always thought of the possibility of one day moving there for work and to get to know it more.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ This might be the best thing ever :3 (although I don't know if it's really 'British' I know crumble supposedly is )


----------



## That random dude

mark101 said:


> just needs custard to complete the awesomeness


Na it needs some rodda's clotted cream


----------



## trackred12




----------



## Charmander

trackred12 said:


> Honestly i think the American culture values extroverts more, so people with SA done there probably have it a little harder.


I agree. Like their are so many exaggerated things done over there that people over here don't care about so much, like the necessity to have a date for prom.


----------



## trackred12

Charmander said:


> I agree. Like their are so many exaggerated things done over there that people over here don't care about so much, like the necessity to have a date for prom.


I remember having prom in year 11 and year 6, though it was nothing like the american versions. I only went to the one in year 6, put on a tiny little suit and got paired up with a girl who my friends thought liked me. :b

In year 11 my SA started up and i couldn't be bothered to go. I do remember a few people getting stretch hummers, that was probably the most american thing about it.


----------



## losteternal

mark101 said:


> That is bleak
> Have you tried putting an advert in the local shop window?
> Might find something nearer home,cleaning somebodies house maybe...


sorry for the delay replying Mark I was worried about shop advertising incase I end up with loads of idiots phoning. People in my area cant afford private cleaners. Tbh im not good for much I had a messed up childhood and education so no qualifications. I am writing a book so Will see if that is good enough to be published.


----------



## anonomousey

This is the main reason why I am proud to be from the UK http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Which_country_has_produced_the_most_inventions

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Which_country_has_produced_the_most_inventions


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## anonomousey




----------



## typemismatch

anonomousey said:


> This is the main reason why I am proud to be from the UK http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Which_country_has_produced_the_most_inventions
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Which_country_has_produced_the_most_inventions


I read this article on the beeb a few weeks ago. The top 10 australian inventions. It includes such life changing technology as the dual flush toilet. (I do like Australia though)


----------



## Lil Sebastian




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Daniel C

I'm actually not British but I feel an extreme affiliation with your magnificent country... So please excuse me for breaking into your thread and feeding myself with the odours this artifact of British culture. :blush


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Lil Sebastian

Who has two thumbs and should be knighted?










Discuss.


----------



## renegade disaster

Lil Sebastian said:


> Who has two thumbs and should be knighted?


noel edmunds and mr blobby should do the knighting.


----------



## Snow Bunny




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Happy St George's day to the English UK folk (and any other countries that celebrate it in Europe and elsewhere )


----------



## Milco

Thought this was pretty cool and made me think of this thread.
An interactive map of surnames in Great Britain:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/data.../apr/22/popular-surnames-great-britain-mapped


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Milco said:


> Thought this was pretty cool and made me think of this thread.
> An interactive map of surnames in Great Britain:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/data.../apr/22/popular-surnames-great-britain-mapped


Nobody I'm not related to ever seems to have my surname, they mostly mistake it for a common surname of middle Eastern origin, though it's not even spelt like it and it's French I think  (I hope no one can guess it based on that D: as I've got too much information on this site already)


----------



## renegade disaster

Persephone The Dread said:


> Happy St George's day to the English UK folk (and any other countries that celebrate it in Europe and elsewhere )


is anyone here going to be celebrating? does anyone celebrate the day in any way? just curious really, I made a thread a while back asking the same question about st patricks day.
poll question again for those interested;
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/do-you-celebrate-st-georges-day-375993/


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

<3 :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

renegade disaster said:


> is anyone here going to be celebrating? does anyone celebrate the day in any way? just curious really, I made a thread a while back asking the same question about st patricks day.
> poll question again for those interested;
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/do-you-celebrate-st-georges-day-375993/


Nobody I've ever met has celebrated it. If they did it would probably just be an excuse to get drunk for most people tbh.


----------



## renegade disaster

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nobody I've ever met has celebrated it. If they did it would probably just be an excuse to get drunk for most people tbh.


yea i'm just wondering about the national feeling towards patron saint days in general and whether wales,scotland,ireland are more patriotic or tend to do anything other than drink. I mean even if us english did celebrate (other than getting drunk) what type of celebration would it be?

I have seen nightclubs/bars doing club nights which have a patron saint theme. but it seems more of a novelty idea to get punters in to drink...


----------



## typemismatch

We don't celebrate St Andrews day here, at least I've never seen anyone.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mark101 said:


> Any kind of celebration would be met with condemnation because patriotism is wrong :|
> 
> Right?
> 
> Other nations just crack on and celebrate without too much thought,celebrate their culture and what not but in England we have to have friggin intellectuals whining about how English people have nothing to celebrate on account of the slave trade,empire etc..


St Georges day has vague religious links and I think he was Roman and its not my personal style but if someone wants to create a Merlin or King Arthur day I'd be all for that.
Also back to patron saints most people celebrate st Patricks day everywhere in the world lol even in some places in Japan. The others in the UK are usually ignored. There are more people in the US of Irish origin I believe than British so its celebrated there a lot and then other countries tend to copy the US with their celebrations. I think that's why its more widespread. That and a lot of people in England at least are as unpatriotic as you can get lol .


----------



## Randomdood13

mark101 said:


> whining about how English people have nothing to celebrate on account of the slave trade,empire etc..


That annoys me. There are more slaves in existence today than the sum of all the slaves used by the british empire.

Also how is anyone today accountable for the past?


----------



## renegade disaster

Persephone The Dread said:


> St Georges day has vague religious links and I think he was Roman and its not my personal style but if someone wants to create a Merlin or King Arthur day I'd be all for that.
> Also back to patron saints most people celebrate st Patricks day everywhere in the world lol even in some places in Japan. The others in the UK are usually ignored. There are more people in the US of Irish origin I believe than British so its celebrated there a lot and then other countries tend to copy the US with their celebrations. I think that's why its more widespread. That and a lot of people in England at least are as unpatriotic as you can get lol .


yea st patricks is popular. I can see why for people that have irish bloodlines, its a way to stay in touch with their family and their history.



mark101 said:


> Any kind of celebration would be met with condemnation because patriotism is wrong :|
> 
> Right?
> 
> Other nations just crack on and celebrate without too much thought,celebrate their culture and what not *but in England we have to have friggin intellectuals whining about how English people have nothing to celebrate on account of the slave trade,empire etc..*


not downplaying how bad things like the slave trade was .we've also done a lot of good for the world. its not like we have nothing to show. its like we should feel guilty? should the modern german population be made to feel guilt still for the war? its weird in some ways that people who don't even have views that are in line with the sins of the past basically have to pay for the crimes that their country once made before they were even born. we all recognise and know how awful some things are that happened but you could apply the same thing to so many situations and end up with everyone being made to feel guilty for something.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Sophistrysolipsist said:


> That annoys me. There are more slaves in existence today than the sum of all the slaves used by the british empire.
> 
> Also how is anyone today accountable for the past?





renegade disaster said:


> not downplaying how bad things like the slave trade was .we've also done a lot of good for the world. its not like we have nothing to show. its like we should feel guilty?* should the modern german population be made to feel guilt still for the war?* its weird in some ways that people who don't even have views that are in line with the sins of the past basically have to pay for the crimes that their country once made before they were even born. we all recognise and know how awful some things are that happened but* you could apply the same thing to so many situations and end up with everyone being made to feel guilty for something.*


Exactly,i want compensation and an apology from the Italian Government for the Roman Legions that came and enslaved the tribes that were my ancestors and don't even get me started on those dastardly bloody vikings :no


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Brasilia




----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Sir Winston Churchill will appear on the next Bank of England banknote, joining a select list of "eminent British personalities" including Florence Nightingale and William Shakespeare.*

"I have nothing to offer but blood, toil, tears and sweat. We have before us an ordeal of the most grievous kind. We have before us many, many long months of struggle and of suffering" 
13 May 1940
​
****ing beautiful man he was


----------



## Limmy

is dis the canadia thread?


----------



## galente

Hey! Saaf London guy here


----------



## Brasilia

I ****ing love my country.

I'd just like to clarify that this is a joke - I do not associate myself with the EDL in any way.


----------



## wallenstein

Is that a northern Ireland flag I see to the right?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

wallenstein said:


> Is that a northern Ireland flag I see to the right?


Yes


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

FTW! :clap


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Wicked thread, my old chaps.


----------



## PaxBritannica

I like germany better


----------



## dal user

this is so ****ing funny, a lot of you here might not find it funny but i'll post it anyway.


----------



## Brasilia

PaxBritannica said:


> I like germany better


----------



## Charmander




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Charmander said:


>


 Oh no, what have you done!? :eek


----------



## Charmander

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Oh no, what have you done!? :eek


Ssh, you can't say anything bad about him, with his human rights and all.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Charmander said:


> Ssh, you can't say anything bad about him, with his human rights and all.


 . . . You know I love you right!? :lol:lol:lol


----------



## dal user

@famous are you an edl supporter or something

This thread is slowly gecoming racist


----------



## nubly

Captain Britain








Captain UK


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol what the hell happened here? :um


----------



## renegade disaster

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol what the hell happened here? :um


haha I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## nubly

Nothing wrong with chippies in tights, wot?


----------



## apx24




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## totalloner

what's this scandalous accusation against Rolf?
I think he's innocent. Of course he is! 
Case of too late, the horse has bolted with Jimmy Saville. he was the main offender. He got off scot free! What an injustice!


----------



## Nefury

two little boys, had two little toys


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Famous said:


>


In all fairness, you tend to get that in a lot of countries.....


----------



## renegade disaster

totalloner said:


> what's this scandalous accusation against Rolf?
> I think he's innocent. Of course he is!
> Case of too late, the horse has bolted with Jimmy Saville. he was the main offender. He got off scot free! What an injustice!


in the words of chris morris ,its peadogeddon!

but seriously, since the whole jimmy saville thing happened seems any old celebrity that worked with kids is fair game. last I heard max clifford was being accused! I know that shouldn't make me laugh but there is something humorous about the fact hes been in charge of that paper which relies on spreading bull**** and now he's the one in the dock .I suspect its probably someone simply playing him at his own game. I don't think all of the people being accused are actually guilty.


----------



## totalloner

renegade disaster said:


> in the words of chris morris ,its *peadogeddon!*
> 
> but seriously, since the whole jimmy saville thing happened seems any old celebrity that worked with kids is fair game. last I heard *max clifford* was being accused! I know that shouldn't make me laugh but there is something humorous about the fact hes been in charge of that paper which relies on spreading bull**** and now he's the one in the dock .I suspect its probably someone simply playing him at his own game. I don't think all of the people being accused are actually guilty.


Yeah I wouldnt put max clifford and rolf harris in the same league.
Call me naive but Rolf is beyond reproach. Like Santa Claus and don't tell me he's a ped too!


----------



## renegade disaster

totalloner said:


> Yeah I wouldnt put max clifford and rolf harris in the same league.
> Call me naive but Rolf is beyond approach. Like Santa Claus and don't tell me he's a ped too!


its all under operation yewtree which is an investigation into sexual abuse, it mainly covers the abuse of children. the fact that he has been arrested under this operation means the general public is going to associate him with this, they'll see the stories and think "oh he's a peado too?" ...


----------



## Zack

Sipping a tepid beer... Oh not _that_ cliche!


----------



## Ali477

Too much Churchill in this thread, needs more Atlee


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Agreed- Atlee was the man, Churchill did well with the war effort but was a backward old fool. Atlee knew how to improve people's lives.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I'm not all that into British music (because most of it sucks), but this guy........ a national treasure (I hate that phrase).


----------



## PaxBritannica

RIP Mrs Thatcher


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Patrick Wolf circa Lycanthropy and Wind in the Wires. I'm not really fussed by a lot of his newer stuff.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh I haven't posted one of these in this thread yet (lol) so:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

little one ^_^


----------



## dal user

Famous said:


> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you arent trying to insult me.
> Dont try that again.


Im probably not doing myself any favours here but why did you post what looked like edl photos?

Im just curious.......


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## indigo999

Britain's first great female leader.(yes, I know she only ruled part of England and not the whole of Britain.)
Boadicea (or Boudicca)


----------



## hoddesdon

Is that the Parliament in the picture? I attended sessions of both the House of Commons and the House of Lords (the presiding officer of the House of Lords sits on a woolsack). Does that count?


----------



## hoddesdon

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh I haven't posted one of these in this thread yet (lol) so:


Is that a British sheep?


----------



## march_hare

^ It's a Highland cow


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

mark101 said:


>


 I f*cking love that! :lol


----------



## renegade disaster

march_hare said:


> ^ It's a Highland cow


he needs a haircut 










those cows are excellent. and that some lovely scenery in the background there


----------



## diamondheart89

renegade disaster said:


> he needs a haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those cows are excellent. and that some lovely scenery in the background there


Justin Bieber?


----------



## SambaBus




----------



## renegade disaster

^ rowan atkinson = legend












diamondheart89 said:


> Justin Bieber?


little known fact that bieber styles himself on our great cows. 

(good to see you back on sas btw)


----------



## Charmander




----------



## purplebutterfly

my favourite thing about living in the UK is the versatile weather!


----------



## SambaBus

^I know. The clouds and rain are fantastic.


----------



## Snow Bunny

And I give you Britain's entire repertoire of weather in one picture....


----------



## Brasilia

I love how we're an island nation - it's so weeieirieireed like!


----------



## indigo999

hoddesdon said:


> Is that the Parliament in the picture?


Yes, its just opposite Big Ben.

Despite its reputation I like British food!:clap


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Kes


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Great Britain where the Bulldog rules!*


----------



## Charmander




----------



## dontwaitupforme

Viv


----------



## Donnie in the Dark




----------



## purplebutterfly

someone needs to post a photo of fish and chips... I would but I don't know how to post photos


----------



## dontwaitupforme

purplebutterfly said:


> someone needs to post a photo of fish and chips... I would but I don't know how to post photos











Got to be from Whitby !


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Southend on Sea/Southend Airshow,Essex*

The airshow is pretty good,you can sit upon the hills on the seafront and watch.


----------



## Brasilia




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Brasilia

Empress of India (for eternity)


----------



## renegade disaster

that was one of the best results i've seen in my lifetime! although more england than great britain...

so heres something else worth celebrating, our gold winners at the olympics


----------



## renegade disaster

sir ranulph fiennes


----------



## Charmander




----------



## SambaBus




----------



## SambaBus




----------



## Eski

Soz


----------



## Brasilia

^


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## notna




----------



## Lil Sebastian

> In April 2007, while on holiday on the Greek island of Kefalonia, Paul broke his nose and received cuts and bruises when he lost control of his motorbike after suddenly braking to avoid a goatherd and his flock of goats. Tourists who stopped at the accident, instead of helping him out, shouted out the Chuckle Brothers' catchphrase: "To me, to you."


----------



## tennislover84

Come on Tim!!!!! :clap


----------



## Brasilia

mark101 said:


> ^


^ I think that's happening all over the world. Oh and -











>


She'd be proud of you, mark101.


----------



## SambaBus




----------



## Charmander




----------



## renegade disaster

SambaBus said:


>


plus curries of another kind


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Charmander said:


>


Ooh and speaking of which-
















:roll:lol


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

It speaks a lot of my level of patriotism that most of the things on this thread are so unappealing to me.


----------



## Charmander

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Ooh and speaking of which-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:lol


Fish & Chips >>>>>> Mcdonalds


----------



## SambaBus




----------



## SambaBus

It's still 2012 right?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

renegade disaster said:


> plus curries of another kind


Vindaloo vindaloo na na


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Charmander said:


> Fish & Chips >>>>>> Mcdonalds


 Oh definitely! McDonalds is grim.. uke
But my point is valid :b


----------



## Monotony




----------



## renegade disaster

dontwaitupforme said:


> Vindaloo vindaloo na na


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Charmander




----------



## renegade disaster

william hogarth









thomas gainsborough









john constable









jmw turner


----------



## renegade disaster

david hockney









damien hirst









henry moore









anish kapoor


----------



## indigo999




----------



## Charmander




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

One of my favourite Englishmen..


----------



## purplebutterfly

Stonehenge is pretty awesome


----------



## renegade disaster

british directors

ken russell









ridley scott









alfred hitchcock









danny boyle









terry gilliam 









christopher nolan


----------



## renegade disaster

inventor of the world wide web tim berners-lee


----------



## renegade disaster

alexander graham bell


----------



## renegade disaster

michael faraday


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Charmander




----------



## tennislover84

Oh, awesome picture of the Doctors.  I used to have fridge magnets of all them up to Paul McGann, but we have a new fridge and they don't fit anymore.

Doctor Who is definitely something "great" from Britain.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Lee Harvey Oswald in JFK*









*Dracula*









*Stansfield in Leon: the Professional*









*Ludwig van Beethoven in Immortal Beloved*









*Jim Gordon in the Batman*









*Sirius Black in the Harry Potter series*









*George Smiley in Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy*









*Shelly Runyon in The Contender*









*Jackie Flannery in State of Grace*









*Gary Oldman*


----------



## monotonous

uk men are so charming


----------



## Lil Sebastian




----------



## Anyanka




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Brasilia




----------



## Donnie in the Dark




----------



## renegade disaster

Anyanka said:


>


is that the one rolf harris did?


----------



## purplebutterfly




----------



## ForBrighterDays

Greg Davies <3


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Bear Grylls


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Attenborough









Ray Mears


----------



## Limmy

Kim Jong Un is building a replica of the Big Ben in North Korea cause he is such a nice guy
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-to-build-big-ben-replica-in-north-korea.html










Your Welcome Britain!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

mark101 said:


>


:lol Rays the man.


----------



## renegade disaster

a national treasure!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

mark101 said:


>


 Ray or Bear!? I can't choose!! >.<


----------



## renegade disaster

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Ray or Bear!? I can't choose!! >.<


you are not alone in your predicament, many people face this dilemma at some point in their lives.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## indigo999




----------



## Ali477




----------



## renegade disaster

we have some quality ales.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## Monotony

Some body better have posted this already.


----------



## typemismatch

Isaac Newton, discoverer of the apple and inventor of the hair volumiser


----------



## Charmander

typemismatch said:


> Isaac Newton, discoverer of the apple and inventor of the hair volumiser


:rofl


----------



## typemismatch

because he was world champ...


----------



## indigo999

> A study by MITI - Japan's equivalent of the Department of Trade and Industry (DTI) - concluded that 54% of the world's most important inventions were British. Of the rest, 25% were American and 5% Japanese.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## apx24

Charmander said:


>


God I'm so jealous of them, they're all younger than me and they've done so much with their lives already :sigh


----------



## apx24




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

apx24 said:


> God I'm so jealous of them, they're all younger than me and they've done so much with their lives already :sigh


They've also got their lives made by poncing around and making "pop music" for a target audience of little girls.. Much like Beiber..
Meanwhile, genuine people have to struggle through blood, sweat and occasional tears to scrape in a fraction of the money they* get* not *earn*! :roll
Why do I even bother to live? :|


----------



## apx24

ItsEasierToRun said:


> They've also got their lives made by poncing around and making "pop music" for a target audience of little girls.. Much like Beiber..
> Meanwhile, genuine people have to struggle through blood, sweat and occasional tears to scrape in a fraction of the money they* get* not *earn*! :roll
> Why do I even bother to live? :|


It is unfair, they don't even write their songs, even Justin Bieber co-writes most of his songs and he can play instruments as well. 
This is why I hate the media, they keep glamorising this celebrity lifestyle, which most people can't reach. Then the same newspapers criticise the 'dependency culture' that we have and wonder what caused the riots two years ago. The hypocrisy makes me sick. If you show people Z list celebrities falling out of posh nightclubs picking up different women in their sports cars of course people are going to get jealous lol.


----------



## renegade disaster

indigo999 said:


> A study by MITI - Japan's equivalent of the Department of Trade and Industry (DTI) - concluded that 54% of the world's most important inventions were British. Of the rest, 25% were American and 5% Japanese.
Click to expand...

get in!  now that's something to be proud of.

if it wasn't for us inventing loads of stuff and kick starting the industrial revolution we (humanity) would probably be a little bit further behind. we still contribute hugely to science, medicine.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

renegade disaster said:


> get in!  now that's something to be proud of.
> 
> if it wasn't for us inventing loads of stuff and kick starting the industrial revolution we (humanity) would probably be a little bit further behind. we still contribute hugely to science, medicine.


 On the flip side, the industrial revolution killed hundreds of thousands across the globe and the emergent society's charms are debatable.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark




----------



## purplebutterfly

one direction are terrible but there are people in the media I dislike more, they aren't really offensive


----------



## diamondheart89

How do you guys pay for your yearly supply of monocles? I mean just that alone must make it hard to afford the top hats....  Not to even mention the cost of tea parties.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Scott Adkins


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

diamondheart89 said:


> How do you guys pay for your yearly supply of monocles? I mean just that alone must make it hard to afford the top hats....  Not to even mention the cost of tea parties.












You underestimate!


----------



## diamondheart89

ItsEasierToRun said:


> You underestimate!


I think that puppy is my soulmate. :heart (or the star of another twilight movie)


----------



## Lil Sebastian

typemismatch said:


> Isaac Newton, discoverer of the apple and inventor of the hair volumiser


He was great in Queen too playing the ol plank n strings.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

diamondheart89 said:


> How do you guys pay for your yearly supply of monocles? I mean just that alone must make it hard to afford the top hats....  Not to even mention the cost of tea parties.












Monocles aren't a disposable item,you receive one on your 18th birthday and failing theft or breakage it will last decades.
Top hats do deteriorate and i'm on my second but i am 41yrs old


----------



## diamondheart89

mark101 said:


> Monocles aren't a disposable item,you receive one on your 18th birthday and failing theft or breakage it will last decades.
> Top hats do deteriorate and i'm on my second but i am 41yrs old


Don't you mean you inherit pet owls on your 18th birthday? Like we Americans are given pet bald eagles. I believe I watched a 7 part documentary about this.


----------



## purplebutterfly

:yes


----------



## renegade disaster

Donnie in the Dark said:


> On the flip side, the industrial revolution killed hundreds of thousands across the globe and the emergent society's charms are debatable.


well it depends on how you view capitalism, in some ways the seeds of it were sown back then. it made a lot of people successful and some of the scientific advancements that were made i'm sure saved a lot of lives. the reforms of society brought those out of poverty, mortality rates most likely increased.

theres a lot of things I dislike about capitalism but I don't really think back then there were a lot of other choices if we wanted to advance society at the rate it grew.

I mean look at how the human population exponentially grew during and since that time. millions would die each year if it wasn't for relief aid and chartiy 1st world countries provide to poorer countries. without the system we have in place we wouldn't be in a position to help the disadvantaged.


----------



## Paper Samurai

renegade disaster said:


> british directors
> 
> terry gilliam


I have to correct you man, Gilliam is American - and the only American at that of the original Monty Python crew.


----------



## renegade disaster

Paper Samurai said:


> I have to correct you man, Gilliam is American - and the only American at that of the original Monty Python crew.


ah yes you're right! not sure why it came up as british directors when I was looking around the web. must be the monty python connection.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Lil Sebastian

'Ere, you lot. Why have you not made Greggles a national treasure? At least give him one of Phillip bloody Schofield's 400 different jobs.


----------



## typemismatch




----------



## purplebutterfly

typemismatch said:


>


lol seriously?


----------



## purplebutterfly

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


uhhh good choice


----------



## renegade disaster

typemismatch said:


>


I feel sorry for any foreigners stumbling into this thread not knowing who this guy is and assuming he's a national hero lol.



purplebutterfly said:


> lol seriously?


 he's kidding.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## Brasilia

mark101 said:


> Concorde the greatest passenger plane of all time,yes it was a joint venture with France but both countries can be proud of her.
> Sad that it flies no more.


British Concorde:










French Concorde:


----------



## Charmander




----------



## dal user

mark101 said:


> ^ Since you bring it up the French killed Concorde


This post is an open door for insults to french people haha

Fackin' french


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Brasilia said:


> British Concorde:
> 
> French Concorde:


ugh, keeping it classy as always I see........ :|


----------



## Brasilia

Donnie in the Dark said:


> ugh, keeping it classy as always I see........ :|


 I'm not good at deciphering thinly veiled catty remarks such as this one. Care to explain?


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Rich91 said:


> This post is an open door for insults to french people haha
> 
> Fackin' french












*Going to war without the French on your side is like going hunting without an accordion.

*


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Brasilia said:


> I'm not good at deciphering thinly veiled catty remarks such as this one. Care to explain?


113 people died in that accident, which you are using to make some trivial nationalist brag.


----------



## Brasilia

Donnie in the Dark said:


> 113 people died in that accident, which you are using to make some trivial nationalist brag.


Says who? Says you. Go tell all those major TV networks to stop showing footage of the twin towers collapsing then, because according to you they are making a "trivial nationalist" joke out of it. I'm showing reality. **** happens. For future reference, take your problems up with people who care/people who genuinely hate France. Know that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I must admit the French jokes get old for me too, but I get that people are just joking and I'm not very patriotic anyway lol.


----------



## purplebutterfly

Let's lighten the mood and look at jls


----------



## Brasilia

I love the French, and accordions. I will not be accused of such a thing.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Brasilia said:


> Says who? Says you. Go tell all those major TV networks to stop showing footage of the twin towers collapsing then, because according to you they are making a "trivial nationalist" joke out of it. I'm showing reality. **** happens. For future reference, take your problems up with people who care/people who genuinely hate France. Know that.


......... and if these networks showed a picture of some British architecture and then one of the twin towers ruins and used that to make a joke of comparing the nation's architecture, that would be offensive, right?



mark101 said:


> You seem very uptight :|


Life is serious :b



Brasilia said:


> I love the French, and accordions. I will not be accused of such a thing.


Prove it! :b


----------



## Brasilia

Donnie in the Dark said:


> ......... and if these networks showed a picture of some British architecture and then one of the twin towers ruins and used that to make a joke of comparing the nation's architecture, that would be offensive, right?


No, unless their _intent_ was to make a mockery of the American counterpart. In this case, I was making a simple clear-cut comparison, no strings attached.



> Prove it! :b


J'adore la France! Je visite beaucoup...And this song - note the concertina (accordion) on the far right. Enjoy!


----------



## dal user

mark101 said:


> *Going to war without the French on your side is like going hunting without an accordion.
> 
> *


Al murrays oub landlord >>>>>>>>>

First thing I thought of when I read your post lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

random tea story: I once poured boiling water into a cup (to make tea) and the cup cracked all the way up so all the tea went everywhere. /British problems.


----------



## nubly

Donnie in the Dark said:


> 113 people died in that accident, which you are using to make some trivial nationalist brag.


Dude has shown in the past that he doesn't have any sympathy for people that die in tragedies, whether they be adults or children.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

mark101 said:


>












:b


----------



## In a Lonely Place

^ Nice 
























One of the things i used to enjoy was stopping for a pint of beer in a country pub in the summer.


----------



## purplebutterfly

mark101 said:


> One of the things i used to enjoy was stopping for a pint of beer in a country pub in the summer.


I still love this minus the beer (wine)


----------



## Brasilia

nubly said:


> Dude has shown in the past that he doesn't have any sympathy for people that die in tragedies, whether they be adults or children.


Wow you are a spiteful little creature.

P.S.


----------



## purplebutterfly

Brasilia said:


> Wow you are a spiteful little creature.
> 
> P.S.


I still think you're great


----------



## Brasilia

purplebutterfly said:


> I still think you're great


Likewise


----------



## purplebutterfly

Brasilia said:


> Likewise


:squeeze


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Charmander said:


>


How did I even forget Harry Potter!? :eyes


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Charmander




----------



## apx24

nubly said:


> Dude has shown in the past that he doesn't have any sympathy for people that die in tragedies, whether they be adults or children.


So ****ing what, some people prefer not to jump on the sympathy bandwagon when something unfortunate happens to a bunch of strangers. Don't sit there passing your moral judgements, you may think you're a better person but you're probably not.


----------



## apx24

mark101 said:


> *Going to war without the French on your side is like going hunting without an accordion.
> 
> *


Any proper UK thread cannot be patriotic without insulting the French


----------



## Brasilia

apx24 said:


> So ****ing what, some people prefer not to jump on the sympathy bandwagon when something unfortunate happens to a bunch of strangers. Don't sit there passing your moral judgements, you may think you're a better person but you're probably not.


Send her victorious
Happy and glorious
Long to reign over us
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN.

Amen.


----------



## Brasilia

~ Rest in Peace, Mother ~


----------



## Brasilia

_England! England!_










Elizabeth 1 - Spain 0


----------



## apx24

This thread needs some more stuff about Scotland in it, after all it is still a part of the UK (until next year perhaps)


----------



## apx24




----------



## Brasilia




----------



## Brasilia

Just something to remind our forces in Afghanistan what they're all fighting for -


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Persephone The Dread

http://www.studentbeans.com/worldwe...at-are-destroying-the-british-people4329.html

lol at the London to Newcastle one :') sort of had that when I moved to uni (though it wasn't that far north and I'm not from London, but people aren't that friendly here either out and about ) also lol at the Nottingham one.


----------



## renegade disaster

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://www.studentbeans.com/worldwe...at-are-destroying-the-british-people4329.html


haha! those are brilliant.










:lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

How did I forget Feeder!? :eek


----------



## Charmander




----------



## apx24




----------



## apx24

The thing I miss the most about London.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Concorde the greatest passenger plane of all time


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Alan Mathison Turing,(23 June 1912 - 7 June 1954), was a British mathematician, logician, cryptanalyst, and computer scientist.

During World War II, Turing worked for the Government Code and Cypher School at Bletchley Park, Britain's codebreaking centre. Turing was head of Hut 8, the section responsible for German naval cryptanalysis.
He devised a number of techniques for breaking German ciphers, including the method of the bombe, an electromechanical machine that found the settings for the German Enigma machine.

He was highly influential in the development of computer science, giving a formalisation of the concepts of "algorithm" and "computation" with the Turing machine, which can be considered a model of a general purpose computer.

Turing is widely considered to be the father of computer science and artificial intelligence.

In 1999, Time Magazine named Turing as one of the 100 Most Important People of the 20th century and stated: "The fact remains that everyone who taps at a keyboard, opening a spreadsheet or a word-processing program, is working on an incarnation of a Turing machine.

_____________________________________________

Turing's homosexuality resulted in a criminal prosecution in 1952, when homosexual acts were still illegal in the United Kingdom. He accepted treatment with female hormones (chemical castration) as an alternative to prison.

Turing committed suicide in 1954, just over two weeks before his 42nd birthday, by cyanide poisoning.
When his body was discovered, an apple with a bite out of it lay beside his bed, and although the apple was not tested for cyanide,it was speculated that this was the means by which a fatal dose was consumed.

_______________________________________________

The logo of Apple Computer is often erroneously referred to as a tribute to Alan Turing, with the bite mark a reference to his method of suicide.Both the designer of the logo and the company deny that there is any homage to Turing in the design of the logo.

Stephen Fry asked Steve Jobs whether the design was intentional, to which Jobs' response was, "God, we wish it were."
*


----------



## jdeere7930

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://www.studentbeans.com/worldwe...at-are-destroying-the-british-people4329.html
> 
> lol at the London to Newcastle one :') sort of had that when I moved to uni (though it wasn't that far north and I'm not from London, but people aren't that friendly here either out and about ) also lol at the Nottingham one.


loved that , lol the nottingham one too


----------



## dal user

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://www.studentbeans.com/worldwe...at-are-destroying-the-british-people4329.html
> 
> lol at the London to Newcastle one :') sort of had that when I moved to uni (though it wasn't that far north and I'm not from London, but people aren't that friendly here either out and about ) also lol at the Nottingham one.


Haha they are top


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Jamiroquai - What an album..


----------



## Lil Sebastian

*\m/*


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Lil Sebastian said:


> *\m/*


Haha

Glastonbury


----------



## Paper Samurai

*









Sir Timothy John "Tim" Berners-Lee*, OM, KBE, FRS, FREng, FRSA (born 8 June 1955),[1]also known as "*TimBL,*" is a British computer scientist, best known as the inventor of theWorld Wide Web. He made a proposal for an information management system in March 1989,[4] and he implemented the first successful communication between a Hypertext Transfer Protocol (HTTP) client and server via the Internet sometime around mid November.[5]


----------



## Charmander

I'm related to Kevin. So there's my claim to fame. :b


----------



## purplebutterfly




----------



## In a Lonely Place

Legends


----------



## renegade disaster

Charmander said:


> I'm related to Kevin. So there's my claim to fame. :b


small world eh! always liked the band. they made some great pop songs in the 80's that I remember from my childhood.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Sir Malcolm Campbell ( 11 March 1885 - 31 December 1948 ) was an English racing driver. He gained the world speed record on land and on water at various times during the 1920s and 1930s using vehicles called Blue Bird.He was the first person to drive an automobile over 300 mph, averaging 301.337 mph (484.955 km/h) in two passes.
His son, Donald Campbell, carried on the family tradition by holding both land speed and water speed records.
*










*Donald Malcolm Campbell, CBE (23 March 1921 - 4 January 1967) was a British speed record breaker who broke eight absolute world speed records on water and on land in the 1950s and 1960s. He remains the only person to set both world land and water speed records in the same year (1964).
Campbell's 429 mph (690 km/h) speed on his final Lake Eyre run remained the highest speed achieved by a wheel-driven car until 2001.

On 4 January 1967, weather conditions were finally suitable for a new water speed record attempt.
On Campbells 2nd run across Lake Coniston travelling in excess of 320mph his famous boat Bluebird K7 took off and executed an almost complete somersault before plunging into the water where it then cartwheeled several times before coming to rest.

The impact broke K7 forward of the air intakes (where Donald was sitting) and the main hull sank shortly afterwards. Campbell had been killed instantly. Campbell's teddy bear mascot, was found among the floating debris and the pilot's helmet was recovered. 
Royal Navy divers made efforts to find and recover the body but, although the wreck of K7 was found, they called off the search, after two weeks, without locating his body.

Campbell's last words on the intercom were 'I can't see anything...I've got the bows out ...I'm going . . ..i'm going..' 
*






*^This track is about Donald Campbell's last attempt to set a water speed record of over 300 mph on 4th January 1967. This tribute was composed by the rock band Marillion in 1995 and inspired the effort to recover both Campbell's body and the Bluebird K7 jet boat in which Campbell crashed, from the water.
The recovery was finally undertaken in 2001, and both Steve Hogarth and Steve Rothery of Marillion were invited.
The video is made up of clips from the BBC TV film Across the Lake from 1988, staring Anthony Hopkins. The film used a reconstruction of Bluebird K7 plus archive footage of the real boat in 1966 and 1967, both of which can be seen here.

"Three hundred miles an hour on water
In your purpose-built machine
No one dared to call a boat
Screaming blue
Out of this world
Make history
This is your day
Bluebird"*

spine tingling stuff


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Random location many people might not have heard of, of the day (yes I just invented that):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lizard

It's a Cornish Peninsula called Lizard, and there's 'Serpentine' rocks there! and these names are coincidences :') also: "the Lizard's coast is particularly hazardous to shipping and the seaways round the peninsula were historically known as the "Graveyard of Ships"" That's such a cool name.


----------



## Milco

Persephone The Dread said:


> random tea story: I once poured boiling water into a cup (to make tea) and the cup cracked all the way up so all the tea went everywhere. /British problems.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mark101 said:


> ^ I've been to Lizard Point and had a cuppa at the little tea shop/cafe up top there,love it down that part of the country


I used to go to Cornwall and the Southwest a lot with my family when I was little, but then we started going on holiday to France when I was about 7/8 onwards (which was awesome) but I'd like to go back there at some point, it is a really beautiful region.



Milco said:


>


haha, I saw that on TV, it's true. Tea is serious business =| can't put the milk in first.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

This guy!


----------



## ForBrighterDays

The Voice(over)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cool photos taken of things in Camden Town, London, over the years:


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

mark101 - King reviver of the UK thread!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

If I already posted this, I can only apologise- but you couldn't have a UK thread without it.......


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## purplebutterfly




----------



## Charmander




----------



## In a Lonely Place

British physicist and chemist most famous for inventing an incandescent light bulb before its supposed invention by the American Thomas Edison.









​


----------



## FunkyMonkey

RUUUUUUUUUUUUUULE BRITANIA BRITANIA RULES THE WAVVVVESS TRAA LAA LALALALALALA LAAA LAA LAA *bows*


----------



## purplebutterfly

It's back!!!


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Trooping the Colour.

Where else in the world can you see a spectacle like this?

:clap


----------



## IveGotToast

Is this still a country? I thought ever since 1776, 'Merica was the only country.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*RAF Kc-30 Voyager*










*RAF L-1011 Tristar*










*RAF C-17A Globemaster III*










*RAF E-3D Sentry AEW1*










*RAF -VC10*










*RAF Tornado GR4*










*RAF Typhoon FGR4 (Eurofighter)*










*RAF HS-125*










*Red Arrows*

Had all these planes flying low over the house an hour ago on their way to London for the Trooping The Colour Flypast.
Amazing to see them all so close :boogie


----------



## Zeppelin

mark101 said:


> Also taking part in todays flypast, the Lancaster came over my house too.


'Merica made that helicopter, and most of those planes too.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I actually liked The Ordinary Boys when they were together


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Zeppelin said:


> 'Merica made that helicopter, and *most* of those planes too.


I was listing the aircraft that flew over my house yesterday not claiming they were all British aircraft.

Lancaster Bomber ~ British
Kc-30 Voyager ~ France/Germany/Britain
BAE Systems Hawk (Red Arrows) ~ British
British Aerospace 125 (Hs-125 800) ~ British
Tornado GR4 ~ Britain/West Germany/Italy
Typhoon FGR4 (Eurofighter) ~ Britain/Germany/France/Spain
VC-10 ~ British

E-3D Sentry AEW1 ~ USA
C-17A Globemaster III ~ USA
L-1011 Tristar ~ USA

oh by the way i'd say *most* of the aircraft were not made in 'merica :|

Oh and Led Zeppelin were British too in case you didn't know, see you got the great English guitarist Jimmy Page in front of that ol stars and stripes in your avi.


----------



## littlelostgirl

Going through this thread has only made me really confused


----------



## boas

mark101 said:


> Where else in the world can you see a spectacle like this?


Flag-waving paupers rejoicing at the sight of the rulers who profit from their deprivation?

Just Britain.

And North Korea.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Joe




----------



## purplebutterfly

jJoe said:


>


:clap


----------



## losteternal

Thankyou very much for the Pink Floyd picture Mark101. Is the top pic your front room ?


----------



## losteternal

You actually are the bestest person in the world EVER. Im going to see Roger Waters at Wembley in September. There will never be enough Pink Floyd in my life


----------



## In a Lonely Place

losteternal said:


> You actually are the bestest person in the world EVER. Im going to see Roger Waters at Wembley in September. There will never be enough Pink Floyd in my life


Ever? 

Oh lucky you, you ever seen him or pink floyd before?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

jJoe said:


>


 Oh bollocks.. :|


----------



## Joe

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Oh bollocks.. :|





purplebutterfly said:


> :clap


Here comes the lads!! White Cider for de birds!










(I shall stop the images of chavs now)


----------



## losteternal

mark101 said:


> Ever?
> 
> Oh lucky you, you ever seen him or pink floyd before?


Yehh, EVER 
Ive seen Roger 4 times now twice at 02 once at Hyde Park and at Glastonbury, he is such a great performer i cant wait to see him again.


----------



## Paper Samurai

jJoe said:


> Here comes the lads!! White Cider for de birds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I shall stop the images of chavs now)


Dayum ! She's got so many rings on her fingers it could be considered a make-shift knuckle duster :b

More Chav appreciation pics :


----------



## In a Lonely Place

losteternal said:


> Yehh, EVER
> Ive seen Roger 4 times now twice at 02 once at Hyde Park and at Glastonbury, he is such a great performer i cant wait to see him again.


I'm jealous but i'm not great with crowds so i have to settle for live dvds lol.
Have a great time


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## losteternal

mark101 said:


> I'm jealous but i'm not great with crowds so i have to settle for live dvds lol.
> Have a great time


Thankyou very much. If you get a ticket i will protect you from the crowd. I overcome any phobia when a night of seeing Roger is involved he is the nuts.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Joe

Paper Samurai said:


> Dayum ! She's got so many rings on her fingers it could be considered a make-shift knuckle duster :b
> 
> More Chav appreciation pics :


Thats probably what they are used for, chav girls are really aggressive and mouthy.

Don't worry Jezza knows how to deal with it:









One of his most important and emotional shows.


----------



## losteternal

mark101 said:


> Haha thanks but it's not just crowds i struggle to use public toilets :|


Yeh I can understand that. Roger is worth it tho for me. I dont have a drink so i dont use the toilet cos you miss half the show queueing for the toilet.


----------



## losteternal

Brilliant. Wonder how long it took.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## lisbeth

Didn't read the rest of the thread so have no idea what you're talking about, soz.

Hi, though!


----------



## Snow Bunny




----------



## In a Lonely Place

*The Uffington White Horse* is a highly stylized prehistoric hill figure, 110 m long (374 feet), formed from deep trenches filled with crushed white chalk. The figure is situated on the upper slopes of White Horse Hill in the English civil parish of Uffington (in the county of Oxfordshire, historically Berkshire).

The figure dates to "the later prehistory", i.e. the Iron Age (800 BC-AD 100) or the late Bronze Age (1000-700 BC). 
It has long been debated whether the chalk figure was intended to represent a horse or some other animal. However, it has been called a horse since the 11th century at least.

Until the late 19th century the horse was scoured every seven years as part of a more general local fair held on the hill. When regular cleaning is halted the figure quickly becomes obscured; it has always needed frequent work for the figure to remain visible.


----------



## Christian S

Pics were taken by me.  The Red Arrows and BA's first Airbus A380 at RIAT 2013.


----------



## gamingpup

I dont want to live here anymore D:


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Christian S said:


> Pics were taken by me.  The Red Arrows and BA's first Airbus A380 at RIAT 2013.


^ Nice pics 










*The Cerne Abbas Giant* is a hill figure near the village of Cerne Abbas in Dorset, England. Made by a turf-cut outline filled with chalk, it depicts a large, naked man, with an erect penis, typically described as a giant, wielding a club.
The figure has been the subject of much study and speculation, but its origin and age are unclear. It is often thought of as an ancient construction, though the earliest mention of it dates to the 17th century.

Early antiquarians associated it with a Saxon deity, while other scholars sought to identify it with a Celtic British figure or the Roman Hercules. Archaeological evidence that parts of the drawing have been lost over time strengthen the Hercules identification.
In 1764, William Stukeley was one of the first people to suggest that the Giant resembles Hercules. A survey carried out in 1995 also found evidence of a cloak and changes to the length of the phallus which adds weight to the Hercules theory.

Regardless of its age, the Cerne Abbas Giant has become an important part of local culture and folklore. It is one of England's best known hill figures and is a major visitor attraction in the region.

Some old stories indicate that the image is an outline of the corpse of a real giant while folklore associates the figure with fertility.In the past locals would erect a maypole on the earthwork, around which childless couples would dance to promote fertility.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

gamingpup said:


> I dont want to live here anymore D:


I'll swap with you then for the time being. I'd rather Devon and the beautiful South West to this town lol. It's not a good deal though 

Although I need to be near London for gigs and stuff and ahhh, you can't have it both ways >.<


----------



## lylyroze

I love UK and Dynamo


----------



## SS616

lisbeth said:


> Didn't read the rest of the thread so have no idea what you're talking about, soz.
> 
> Hi, though!


:lol


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*IF YE FORGET

LET me forget-Let me forget, 
I am weary of remembrance, 
And my brow is ever wet, 
With tears of my remembrance, 
With the tears and bloody sweat,- 
Let me forget.

If ye forget-If ye forget, 
Then your children must remember, 
And their brow be ever wet, 
With the tears of their remembrance, 
With the tears and bloody sweat,-
If ye forget.

Geoffrey A Studdert Kennedy
Woodbine Willie*​
On the outbreak of World War I, Studdert Kennedy volunteered as a chaplain to the army on the Western Front, where he gained the nickname 'Woodbine Willie'.
In 1917, he was awarded the Military Cross at Messines Ridge after running into no man's land to help the wounded during an attack on the German frontline.


----------



## Kalliber

They had this on latin tv..most annoying week


----------



## Monster123

We should try keep this thread alive 

Anyone going to any Christmas markets this year? Am going Manchesters tomorrow for the first time.


----------



## Callum96

Monster123 said:


> Anyone going to any Christmas markets this year? Am going Manchesters tomorrow for the first time.


I've stumbled across the Manchester markets a few times this year, they're absolutely fantastic. Got some food from the first hut I came across, it was top notch. My mum went last Saturday and said town was the busiest she's ever seen, so expect lots of queues!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Monster123 said:


> We should try keep this thread alive
> 
> Anyone going to any Christmas markets this year? Am going Manchesters tomorrow for the first time.


 I've been to Manc's xmas markets- thoroughly decent.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## TheSeeker

:clap


----------



## JustRachel

Monster123 said:


> We should try keep this thread alive
> 
> Anyone going to any Christmas markets this year? Am going Manchesters tomorrow for the first time.


Huh we hardly ever get xmas markets in bradford  not that I could go anyway lol
I did go to the White Rose shopping centre to do some xmas shopping last month if that counts


----------



## JustRachel

bpool pier!







alhambra from my hometown


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*The Trafalgar Square Christmas tree 
*

*Every year Norway sends over a giant Norwegian spruce Christmas tree to their British friends. It is a symbol of Norwegian gratitude towards the United Kingdom for preserving Norwegian liberty. During the Second World War, King Haakon VII escaped to England as the Germans invaded in 1940. This enabled the King to sustain the Norwegian government. The government headquarters was set up in London where the war news was broadcast in Norwegian, along with messages and information that was vital to the resistance movement in Norway and gave the people hope and inspiration.

The Christmas tree is chosen with great care, many years before it is to be used. The foresters provide a lot of care for the tree, making sure it grows big and tall - and the tree is then known as 'Queen of the Forest'. After the tree has been carefully prepared it makes its journey across the pond on a big barge and is eventually set in the middle of Trafalgar Square.

A special Lighting of the Tree ceremony is held at the beginning of December. 10,000 Londoners gather in Trafalgar Square to participate in Christmas carols and to see the tree being lit. A nativity scene is placed on the west side of the square which is dedicated at a special service on the Sunday after the lighting ceremony.
Throughout the Christmas Season Londoners visit Trafalgar Square to participate in the celebrations, sing carols and donate to charities.
*


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/dec/01/scotland-vote-yes-scottish-independence

_"Please, Scotland, vote Yes and take us northerners with you
I support Scottish independence because I'm sick of being English. How about a Greater Scotland, with a border just south of Blackpool?"_
_"I really want Scotland to go for it. Those of us who live in the north of England look south and see the same thing. An England effectively shrunk to the Greater London area. It exists within the invisible forcefield of the M25, and these days is a cruel and surreal place. Much of it is owned and managed remotely by billionaires on the other side of the planet. The greed of absentee landlords crushing the life out of it. Centrifugal "market forces" flinging the poor out. Meanwhile, capitalism's own ruthless geology creates archipelagos of conspicuous wealth for the world's idle rich."_


----------



## nubly

JustRachel said:


> bpool pier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alhambra from my hometown


Is it common to serve fries on newspaper?


----------



## In a Lonely Place

^^ Aww hug?

Love this post for the northerners threatening to move up to Scotland

_You will probably have to pass the new Scottish Citizenship Test, comprising of questions like -
1. Name three Proclaimer's hits
2. What is the perfect cooking time for a deep fried Mars bar?
3. What are the early onset signs of type 2 diabetes?
After that you'll have to prove you can understand Scotese by translating the angry rant of a Glaswegian at pub kicking out time._

:lol


----------



## JustRachel

It still is around here! Our chippy serves em in newspaper! Although some put them in boxes now hahaha


----------



## renegade disaster

heres the best scotland has to offer.

sexiest Scottish men


















heres the women;









and a night out on the town in scotland





trolololol


----------



## Paper Samurai




----------



## JustRachel

karenw said:


> I thought they had banned it health & safety issues.


Nope, I got some a couple weeks ago and they're still in newspaper :lol


----------



## Reclus

renegade disaster said:


> heres the best scotland has to offer.
> 
> ETC ETC
> 
> sexiest Scottish men
> 
> BLA DI BLA BLA BLA
> 
> trolololol


----------



## JustRachel

karenw said:


> Don't forget we are supposed to be bigging up the uk :lol


Hey I think its good  good ol british'ness hahaha


----------



## JustRachel

karenw said:


> I'm trying to think of something funny now lol


Please don't, I've nothing funny to say back lmao


----------



## Jaxosix

Whoa, I've never actually seen that before... I knew about chips in newspaper but never seen it IRL and well, Still haven't. Would feel a bit weird eating it out of there though.... 

God Save The Queen!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Donnie in the Dark said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/dec/01/scotland-vote-yes-scottish-independence
> 
> _"Please, Scotland, vote Yes and take us northerners with you
> I support Scottish independence because I'm sick of being English. How about a Greater Scotland, with a border just south of Blackpool?"_
> _"I really want Scotland to go for it. Those of us who live in the north of England look south and see the same thing. An England effectively shrunk to the Greater London area. It exists within the invisible forcefield of the M25, and these days is a cruel and surreal place. Much of it is owned and managed remotely by billionaires on the other side of the planet. The greed of absentee landlords crushing the life out of it. Centrifugal "market forces" flinging the poor out. Meanwhile, capitalism's own ruthless geology creates archipelagos of conspicuous wealth for the world's idle rich."_


A friend of mine looked into it a while ago, and it turns out as long as you're a British citizen you just need to be resident in Scotland at the time of independence to get independence. Some people I know have moved there for work recently, so if they stay there I guess they'll be getting dual citizenship lol. I thought it seemed oddly simple though.


----------



## renegade disaster

Reclus said:


> sean connery












:/


----------



## Reclus

^ Go on, admit it: you're less than half the man he is. :kma


----------



## jpoc




----------



## Donnie in the Dark




----------



## jpoc

Chavs







Chav nots


----------



## march_hare

Britain, Britain, Britain


----------



## jpoc

mmm... bucky :|


----------



## In a Lonely Place

TheSeeker said:


> :clap


The iconic Lancaster and Spitfire


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## boas

You had to laugh at that preposterous gimp Prince William singing "Livin' On a Prayer". He _must_'ve been aware of the irony. I mean not even he could be that out of touch... could he?

I suppose that's welfare scroungers for you.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

GoonerN5 said:


> God Save The Queen!


Ave it!


----------



## march_hare

She ain't no human being


----------



## nubly

Now that she's brought up, I've always been confused about get place in the commonwealth of nations. Do all these countries consider her their queen and if so, does she get any tax, or whatever, from them?


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## boas

mark101 said:


>


Pure propaganda. There was widespread looting, attacks on Jewish businesses and Churchill was jeered when visting affected neighbourhoods like the fat pig he was.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

boas said:


> Pure propaganda. There was widespread looting, attacks on Jewish businesses and Churchill was jeered when visting affected neighbourhoods like the fat pig he was.


In your dreams kid 

Not saying none of that happened but that doesn't overshadow the overwhelming majority that did the right thing.Also doesn't for one minute make that poster 'propaganda'


----------



## Droidsteel

mark101 said:


> In your dreams kid


Did you know that winston churchill wanted to go to war with the soviets after germany surrendred? And he was breifly the prime minister in ww1 but was thrown out of office because he sent hundreds of british troops to their deaths in a battle they could never win onthe turkish coast.

he wasn't a very nice man...


----------



## nubly

boas said:


> Pure propaganda. There was widespread looting, attacks on Jewish businesses and Churchill was jeered when visting affected neighbourhoods like the fat pig he was.


Do you have anything to validate this that doesn't come from some conspiracy nut?


----------



## march_hare

"I do not agree that the dog in a manger has the final right to the manger even though he may have lain there for a very long time. I do not admit that right. I do not admit for instance, that a great wrong has been done to the Red Indians of America or the black people of Australia. I do not admit that a wrong has been done to these people by the fact that a stronger race, a higher-grade race, a more worldly wise race to put it that way, has come in and taken their place."
- Churchill on Palestinians


----------



## Nunuc

Droidsteel said:


> Did you know that winston churchill wanted to go to war with the soviets after germany surrendred? And he was breifly the prime minister in ww1 but was thrown out of office because he sent hundreds of british troops to their deaths in a battle they could never win onthe turkish coast.
> 
> he wasn't a very nice man...


Wasn't Churchill the First Lord of the Admiralty during the Dardanelles campaign? :con


----------



## boas

nubly said:


> Do you have anything to validate this that doesn't come from some conspiracy nut?


It's all well-documented - check out Angus Calder's _The Myth of the Blitz_ for an overview.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

And don't forget that Winston was anti-votes for women as well.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Droidsteel said:


> Did you know that winston churchill wanted to go to war with the soviets after germany surrendred? And he was breifly the prime minister in ww1 but was thrown out of office because he sent hundreds of british troops to their deaths in a battle they could never win onthe turkish coast.
> 
> he wasn't a very nice man...


Yes I did and I totally agree that we should have threatened war with the Soviet Union as opposed to just rolling over and giving Stalin all he demanded. Instead we betrayed all those Eastern European countries that were condemned to becoming Satellite states of an equally murderous regime to the Nazis.

Yes Winston Churchill was an awful peace time Prime Minister and made major mistakes in the first world war but come WWII he was the man that stepped up to the plate and rallied the nation.
I'll take notice of my Grandfathers generation with regards to how good a leader he was as opposed to today's youngsters that resort to calling him a fat pig.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Winston Churchill £5 will be UK's first 'plastic' banknote

The Bank of England is to issue polymer banknotes for the first time in its 300-year history when the Winston Churchill £5 note is introduced in 2016.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ill-5-will-be-UKs-first-plastic-banknote.html
*

Plastic money :|

I shall miss the feel of the paper notes.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Plastic money feels strange, and cheap. It will be hard to get used to.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

mark101 said:


> I'll take notice of my Grandfathers generation with regards to how good a leader he was as opposed to today's youngsters that resort to calling him a fat pig.


This is a *very* valid point, well said..


----------



## Dresden

For Queen and Country!, Give me and Enfield, one .303 round and point me at the enemies of the Empire! haha.
I mean it though .


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Alan Mathison Turing,(23 June 1912 ~ 7 June 1954), was a British mathematician, logician, cryptanalyst, and computer scientist.

During World War II, Turing worked for the Government Code and Cypher School at Bletchley Park, Britain's codebreaking centre. Turing was head of Hut 8, the section responsible for German naval cryptanalysis.
He devised a number of techniques for breaking German ciphers, including the method of the bombe, an electromechanical machine that found the settings for the German Enigma machine.

He was highly influential in the development of computer science, giving a formalisation of the concepts of "algorithm" and "computation" with the Turing machine, which can be considered a model of a general purpose computer.

Turing is widely considered to be the father of computer science and artificial intelligence.

In 1999, Time Magazine named Turing as one of the 100 Most Important People of the 20th century and stated: "The fact remains that everyone who taps at a keyboard, opening a spreadsheet or a word-processing program, is working on an incarnation of a Turing machine.

_____________________________________________

Turing's homosexuality resulted in a criminal prosecution in 1952, when homosexual acts were still illegal in the United Kingdom. He accepted treatment with female hormones (chemical castration) as an alternative to prison.

Turing committed suicide in 1954, just over two weeks before his 42nd birthday, by cyanide poisoning.
When his body was discovered, an apple with a bite out of it lay beside his bed, and although the apple was not tested for cyanide,it was speculated that this was the means by which a fatal dose was consumed.

_______________________________________________

The logo of Apple Computer is often erroneously referred to as a tribute to Alan Turing, with the bite mark a reference to his method of suicide.Both the designer of the logo and the company deny that there is any homage to Turing in the design of the logo.

Stephen Fry asked Steve Jobs whether the design was intentional, to which Jobs' response was, "God, we wish it were."
*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*24/12/2013*​
*Alan Turing: WWII Code-Breaker Granted Pardon

News of the royal pardon granted posthumously to gay war hero Alan Turing is applauded as a "just reward" for the code-breaker
http://news.sky.com/story/1186596/alan-turing-wwii-code-breaker-granted-pardon
*


----------



## dal user

Any fellow mancs here?


----------



## low

_''The job situation here is not good and things do seem bleak. Only jobs I can find is ten miles away to do 2 hours cleaning. I would end up with £4 after travel expenses. I hope things are better elsewhere but for me things are bleak._''

Yeah. That's exactly the type of crap I find. 6 hour cleaning jobs, in the city centre. Out of pocket if you take the job after paying for a bus pass. Meanwhile a jobcentre in Poland is advertising British farm jobs.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

oh hai


----------



## Reclus

Droidsteel said:


> Did you know that winston churchill wanted to go to war with the soviets after germany surrendred? And he was breifly the prime minister in ww1 but was thrown out of office because he sent hundreds of british troops to their deaths in a battle they could never win onthe turkish coast.
> 
> he wasn't a very nice man...





mark101 said:


> Yes Winston Churchill was an awful peace time Prime Minister and made major mistakes in the first world war but come WWII he was the man that stepped up to the plate and rallied the nation.
> I'll take notice of my Grandfathers generation with regards to how good a leader he was as opposed to today's youngsters that resort to calling him a fat pig.


Droidsteel - your grasp of history is a bit wonky. Churchill was First Lord of the Admiralty in 1915 and was responsible for launching an amphibious assault on the Dardanelles, which resulted in the military disaster that was the Gallipoli campaign. Consequently, in Australia and New Zealand he was not necessarily viewed in a favourable light by my grandparents' generation, which was decimated by the butcher's bill his ill-planned invasion caused at Suvla Bay. My great uncle was in Gallipoli: his regiment landed in May 1915 with a full strength of 675 men. When they pulled out in October 1915 they were down to 40 men. He was very lucky to survive.

Interestingly though, far more British and French troops were killed in that campaign, fighting on the plains to the north. In total 205,000 British Empire troops (including Australians and New Zealanders) were killed there in 1915, along with 47,000 French troops.


----------



## Mochyn

Marmite!!!

Scones!!!

Fruit Pastilles!!!

no not mixed together, I'm not that weird. :teeth


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Roger Lloyd Pack, star of Only Fools and Horses, dies aged 69 (8 February 1944 - 15 January 2014)
He is best known for his roles in the television shows Only Fools and Horses, The Vicar of Dibley, and The Old Guys, as well as his role in the film Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire.*​
R.I.P Trigger

Thanks for the laughs Dave


----------



## jamesjameson

is he dead ... for real?


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Donnie in the Dark

There was a good article about him, I think on the Guardian or Indie, by a friend of his- about how he was quite a shy man, and thought "celebrity" was silly. Apparently he was very involved with community unity stuff.


----------



## jamesjameson

loved him i the vicar of dibley


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Persephone The Dread

lmao yeah, especially that phone one. Gold :') I love that twitter page. Though I do feel half the stuff just applies to self concious/SA people as well.

Their last one:



> Weather report: Everything is bright grey.


:lol ._. it's true here, **** off clouds.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> Very British problems: Ricky Gervais


(sorry)
















































> I saw british awkwardness reach new heights today. I was on the tube which is usually notorious for being a showcase of bad manners. There was one free seat and about 6 people were standing, one of whom was an old lady. Someone asked her if she wanted the seat and she said no so everybody just stood there looking longingly at the seat not knowing what to do.





> I'm from New York, where I'm used to the subway, and I was on the London underground when something occurred to me.
> 
> So, sometimes on the subway, you'll be trying to look out the window, but the reflectivity of the glass means you make horrendously awkward eye contact with the person next to you. The glass on the underground is basically not reflective compared to the subway.
> 
> The British have engineered windows that avoid awkward social situations.





> HOPING SOMEONE DOESN'T EVER REALISE THAT YOU ALLOW THEM TO GET YOUR NAME A LITTLE BIT WRONG





















I don't know why I find this stuff so hilarious.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh my god this one:



> "Being sure to start touching your bag 15 minutes before your station, so the person in the aisle seat is fully prepared for your exit"


I need to stop.



> "Right then, I suppose I really should start thinking about possibly making a move" - Translation: "Bye".





> "You should pop round sometime" - Meaning: If you knock on my door unannounced I will stay very still until I hear you leave.





> Knowing you'll never be completely sure exactly what constitutes off-peak


Oh my god why are there _so _ many? (rhetorical question I know we have the highest rate of obesity in Europe.)



> Wondering why you're not losing weight despite watching at least one dieting programme a night





> Being repeatedly told to "listen to that wind"





> Resting your head on the bus window, despite the vibrations causing mild concussion





> Saying hello to a friend in the supermarket, then creeping around like a burglar to avoid seeing them again





> Writing a terribly modest CV, for fear of appearing boastful





> Deeming it necessary to do a little jog over zebra crossings, while throwing in an apologetic mini wave


Hah:



> Leaving it too late to correct someone, meaning you must live with your new name forever


----------



## In a Lonely Place

^ yup  and when you trip up in the street and turn it into a little jog before slowing to walk, while telling yourself nobody saw.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

i feel like alot of these things aren't specifically british. it would make more sense if it was "i still cry about Woolworths" or "i still want a blue peter badge".


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Beachy Head is a chalk headland in Southern England, close to the town of Eastbourne, East Sussex.
The cliff there is the highest chalk sea cliff in Britain, rising to 162 metres (531 ft) above sea level.
It's height has made it one of the most notorious suicide spots in the world.*
​


----------



## CEB32

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Still one of the greatest moments for me


----------



## In a Lonely Place

CEB32 said:


> Still one of the greatest moments for me


Never gets old does it 



Clarity's polar bear said:


> This makes a good morning alarm sound.


Love that speech so much


----------



## CEB32

In a Lonely Place said:


> Never gets old does it


I could re watch most of the episodes, related to him also


----------



## In a Lonely Place

CEB32 said:


> I could re watch most of the episodes, related to him also







Love this one


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Paper Samurai said:


> Without Scotland (and Wales) voting out the Conservatives becomes a lot harder. There is also a valid argument that without you guys the Conservatives would have dominated much of the political landscape of the 20th Century.
> 
> We need you guys more than ever I would say :hs


Not neccessarily, we really need a proportional voting system, drop
first past the post. Of course the Conservatives, perhaps even Labour, don't want that because it would hurt them. The British were stupid to reject Alternative Vote in that referendum.


----------



## Paper Samurai

LotteTortoise said:


> Not neccessarily, we really need a proportional voting system, drop
> first past the post. Of course the Conservatives, perhaps even Labour, don't want that because it would hurt them. The British were stupid to reject Alternative Vote in that referendum.


 Labour and The Conservatives dominate the political process here in Britain and neither of them would be willing to have proportional representation - mainly because the current system as it stands basically rotates power between them every other election.

That's why both of them are cacking their collective pants over UKIP - here is a political party that is genuinely threatening to break up their duopoly. I don't agree with their politics btw, but a part of me wants them to do well as an entity that is different from the stagnating status quo.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Bob Hoskins (26 October 1942 - 29 April 2014)*​
RIP


----------



## Jaida

In a Lonely Place said:


> *Beachy Head is a chalk headland in Southern England, close to the town of Eastbourne, East Sussex.
> The cliff there is the highest chalk sea cliff in Britain, rising to 162 metres (531 ft) above sea level.
> It's height has made it one of the most notorious suicide spots in the world.*
> ​


There amazing!


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Jaida said:


> They're amazing!


Aren't they just, only visited Beachy Head once, a long time ago but I didn't have time to go up to the highest point.
Have you been?


----------



## Jaida

In a Lonely Place said:


> Aren't they just, only visited Beachy Head once, a long time ago but I didn't have time to go up to the highest point.
> Have you been?


No haven't really travelled down south love the sea though !


----------



## Milco

Some Old English:






It sounds nicely familiar as a Scandinavian


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Milco said:


> Some Old English:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds nicely familiar as a Scandinavian


Nice 

and translated






_'The blood of our fathers ran for this, our hallowed tongue of old' _


----------



## apx24




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm trying to dip these rich tea biscuits in tea, but they're too big for my cup, so I have to eat some of the biscuit dry before dipping. :no


----------



## In a Lonely Place

The Hovercraft, invented by Briton, Sir Christopher Cockerell. ​


----------



## dal user

right in the middle of the fackin' road


----------



## Equity

Artists impression of London in 2208


----------



## In a Lonely Place

^ I like that, 'What if the British Empire didn't collapse after WWII' Ha!

http://worldunderwater.org/#/latlon/51.500903,-0.123261&addr=London, England

or this


----------



## Jaxosix

Goosebumps!


----------



## Redfan45x

May the gods and ancestors bless Wales, Scotland, Ireland, Cornwall, Brittany and the Celtic people, the true heirs to Britain.
Death to the queen and her evil monarchy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ well that's something I haven't seen in a while. (It is 99% of the time people from outside Britain too lmao)

You missed out Manx, they're Celtic, how could you!


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*The 2014 State Opening of Parliament and Queen's Speech*


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Trooping the Colour

14/06/2014
*
​


----------



## Schmosby

Didn't see anybody say RIP Rik Mayall, sad times.


----------



## apx24

Redfan45x said:


> May the gods and ancestors bless Wales, Scotland, Ireland, Cornwall, Brittany and the Celtic people, the true heirs to Britain.
> Death to the queen and her evil monarchy.


God bless the Apache, Cherokee, Choctaw, Iroquois, Navajo, Sioux etc, the true heirs to Turtle Island.


----------



## Schmosby

oh ok cool I had missed that, but I did mean within the UK thread as that style of comedy is very British.


----------



## masterridley

I have this and I'm not ashamed of it!


----------



## Zeeshan

lol how did this thread fly under my radar this far,.....Hahaha brits


----------



## jim11

England was the country that ruled my land hundreds of years ago and took away many of the natural resources and left us hanging dry. 

No offense lads.


----------



## Zeeshan

jim11 said:


> England was the country that ruled my land hundreds of years ago and took away many of the natural resources and left us hanging dry.
> 
> No offense lads.


Dont worry you werent the only ones.

England is responsible for the murder of countless billions innocent life under her majesty's army

Its the English way, and its still embedded in every brit.

they traveled the world telling everyone they were better because they were white, killed babies, raped women, murdered as many innocent beings as they can get their hands on. After ravaging a nation they moved on the next.

The more the things change the more they remain the same


----------



## Persephone The Dread

masterridley said:


> I have this and I'm not ashamed of it!


I'm afraid I'm going to have to confiscate that from you. Forum rules, you understand.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Zeeshan said:


> Dont worry you werent the only ones.
> 
> England is responsible for the murder of countless billions innocent life under her majesty's army
> 
> *Its the English way, and its still embedded in every brit.*
> 
> they traveled the world telling everyone they were better because they were white, killed babies, raped women, murdered as many innocent beings as they can get their hands on. After ravaging a nation they moved on the next.
> 
> The more the things change the more they remain the same


How do you get away with this racism all the time? You post stuff like this _all the time_, it's annoying.

Then again I probably can't expect better from someone who thinks everyone over a set age should be killed.


----------



## Zeeshan

Persephone The Dread said:


> How do you get away with this racism all the time? You post stuff like this all the time, it's annoying.


People enjoy my posts. Last month i was no.5 on SAS most liked posters. Hoping to break top 3 this month


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Zeeshan said:


> People enjoy my posts. Last month i was no.5 on SAS most liked posters. Hoping to break top 3 this month


Not sure where you've got that statistic from. You're in the running for most infamous though, sure.


----------



## BadGirl

Zeeshan said:


> England is responsible for the murder of countless billions


Where did that figure come from?! Your imagination? :-(


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There was around 1 billion people on Earth in 1927. Tell me more about these countless billions lmao. Was there some planetary exploration stuff going on that I didn't know about? Did I miss out on an interstellar war? Oh man I'm so pissed. I thought we were all stuck on Earth with the 7 billion Humans that are here today. I'm clearly missing out.

Can I quote that in my sig? I want to quote that in my sig.


----------



## masterridley

Of all the things I've seen in London, the one that made the most impression on me was seeing girls with mini skirts in the dead of winter with sub freezing temperatures.

I was like, not sure if retarded or +10 resistance to cold >_>

BTW good luck to England on the match that starts now!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

:lol









































































more:

http://fotozup.com/fake-signs-in-london-underground/

http://www.buzzfeed.com/robinedds/the-greatest-fake-london-underground-signs-in-the-history


----------



## jim11




----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Summer Solstice June 21st.*


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## nubly

^ IMO, those look stupid on cars but the one with Churchill, the RAF and the soldiers would look awesome as a mural.


----------



## twitchy666

*Each individual*

is 100,000,000,000 times better than a royal

Don't try to fit in. Stand out. Stand up for yourself.

Quite nice to get that double sword on the head 'n' shoulders.

Commomwealth: humbug privilege 
same as, same as


----------



## twitchy666

*Each individual*

is 100,000,000,000 times better than a royal

Don't try to fit in. Stand out. Stand up for yourself.

Quite nice to get that double sword on the head 'n' shoulders.

Commomwealth: humbug privilege 
same as, same as


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*LIGHTS OUT
The lamps are going out all over Europe, we shall not see them lit again in our lifetime."

Sir Edward Grey, Foreign Secretary, uttered these words on the eve of Britain officially entered the First World War. Exactly 100 years later we are inviting millions of individuals to join together in a national moment of reflection.

We're encouraging everyone in the UK to turn off their lights between 10pm and 11pm on 4 August 2014 - leaving only a single light or candle for this symbolic act of reflection and hope.

*
​


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I hate it when politicians or similar call London the greatest city in the world. Obviously, it's one of the world's great cities, alongside all the others. It's so arrogant, like when America claims to be the greatest country.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Sir Winston Churchil 30 November 1874 - 24 January 1965*​


----------



## typemismatch

Here I'm going to sound like an idiot. But until the poppy thing at the Tower of London I always thought it was an actual tower. But it doesn't really look towery at all.


----------



## typemismatch

I wonder if there will be any documentaries on about him today. Must check.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

typemismatch said:


> Here I'm going to sound like an idiot. But until the poppy thing at the Tower of London I always thought it was an actual tower. But it doesn't really look towery at all.


It doesn't much, more castley, apparently the whole thing is called the Tower of London on account of the White Tower.










^ The White Tower by itself doesn't look overly towery.



typemismatch said:


> I wonder if there will be any documentaries on about him today. Must check.


lol
Pretty sure you're takin the piss but yeah I think there is a few bits on TV this weekend and coming week.


----------



## typemismatch

Damn, I'm feeling quite roused right now after watching that Churchill funeral. Holst and all. I need to find me some Germans to bayonet. 

:duel


----------



## typemismatch

Just wiki'd Gustav Holst. Guess what his father was called :b


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Battle of Britain: Historic flypast for 75th anniversary










A flypast involving about 40 Spitfires and Hurricanes is set to take place to commemorate the 75th anniversary of the Battle of Britain.
Prince Harry will join veterans to see the fleet of Battle of Britain aircraft take to the air - the most in any one place since World War Two.

A service will also be held at London's St Paul's Cathedral at 11:00 BST.
The Battle of Britain, in the summer of 1940, was one of the pivotal moments in UK history.
A range of events has already been staged over the past few months to mark the aerial battle, which raged between July and October 1940 as Germany attempted to destroy the fighting capacity of the RAF.
'The Few'

Tuesday's flypast and service are being held on Battle of Britain Day - the name given to the day, on 15 September 1940, when the German Luftwaffe launched its largest and most concentrated attack against London in the hope of drawing out the RAF.

Spitfires, Hurricanes and Blenheims, from across the UK, US and Europe will come together at Goodwood Aerodrome, West Sussex, to take part in the flypast. Present-day owners, operators, pilots and engineers will be there alongside veterans.










Battle of Britain pilot Wing Commander Tom Neil, now 95, will lead the formation from the rear seat of a two-seat Spitfire.
He will be joined by wounded service personnel who have been training to fly the Spitfire as part of the Spitfire Scholarship set up by the Boultbee Flight Academy in partnership with the Royal Foundation's Endeavour Fund, which Prince Harry launched at Goodwood in 2014.

The aircraft will take off in groups from 12:00 BST and fly over Goodwood before dispersing around the South of England.
Some will return to Goodwood, while others will end up at Battle of Britain airfields including Biggin Hill and Northolt.

The Battle of Britain Day flypast website has maps of the approximate routes.
Live information on the departure times of each group will be posted on Boultbee Academy's twitter feed.

The Battle of Britain was an aerial struggle between the German Luftwaffe, intent on wiping out Britain's air defences, and the RAF.
The pilots of the RAF, who became known as "The Few", successfully stood up to wave after wave of German fighters and bombers.

In his famous speech, wartime leader Winston Churchill spoke of the sacrifices made during this period: "Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few."


*


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## bad baby

the spitfire is my favorite fighter aircraft ever, and for a while in my teens i was obsessed with the raf roundel due to its connotation as a fashion symbol in mod culture.

cool britannia-










PS. didn't that tower of london ceramic poppy thing cause a huge controversy a while back?


----------



## twitchy666

*London Marathon!*

so much human flesh lingering about, flocking, shuffling! bet they're stinking!

thinnies!

my few years loving protein powder, losing weight quick, so expert at pullups overall, but no muscle build at all. Still a stickman. 70kg changing up or down a bit every check in/out

Disgusted by my shins & forearms! Biceps √ calves √

still thigh & butt nasty on sofa, bed, touching them. what's that word for the rippling look on pocked skin? *collagen*. I don't look that obese way. not cholesterol

Definitely feeling good when moving fast! Cardio. Body is taking something good (muscle?) away from core, to put on thigh and butt?

I want liposuction to transfer to shins, forearms.

True that thin limbs feel damn good, but I need to hide with trousers. I want Arnie looks. But: I can lift, push and have power for more than before.

too much personal confidence. Just not enough to show off on the exterior. Sure this will keep changing the way I don't want

whoops t


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------

